# Another Great Tornado !!!!!



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

Just a little more fuel for the fire South Dakota will be coming soon.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice!!!! :thumb: I am choping at the bit! We were hoping next weekend in SD but I am afraid its going to be just a little early.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good stuff!


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Mat, we had a great time this past weekend. Anyone looking for an outfitter that will give 110%, should look no further than NORTHERN SKIES.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

what sound track was that?


----------



## gjf (Mar 11, 2011)

It never gets old !

gjf


----------

